# Outback Remote Fails in Cold Weather



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Does the car crank and not start or not crank at all?


----------



## Jazan (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nothing But The Expected Flashing Lights & Beep*

When I attempt to start the car remotely, the expected light flashes occur
when the button is pressed. There is no turnover, however. Another car
parked next to it, goes through the flashes, then promptly turns over and
starts immediately. Sorry I left out this important info about the remote started failure in my original post.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

If this is a factory option then it should still be under warranty. Their fastest repair might be to replace the remote and/or receiver. It also could be the receiving unit is detecting a possible safety reason to not start, ie. it detects that a door or the hood is open.


----------



## Jazan (Oct 18, 2009)

*It is Under Warranty and is a Factory Option*

Yes. it is under warranty, and the dealer knows it. When we went to the dealer a Service Advisor took our fob and started the car remotely. Then he passed it to me, then my wife, and we both were able to start the car
remotely. Conclusion: we must have failed to follow the instructions. When I asked for a replacement, he said he had to witness a part failing, or
the manufacturer would not pay for it under warranty. That's when we left and "experimented" with a cold car the next morning, then a warmed-up car, and found what is obvious. The remote won't work until the car is 
warmed up! So, my question is, can this problem be seen in a trouble code, and if it can, could the remote just need a "reboot" or reprogramming.
Their "help" during our visit made us feel like idiots! By the time they get
to solving this I'm afraid it will be spring and the problem won't se seen until next winter!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You're going to have to either leave the car there for an overnight in order to duplicate the conditions to generate the problem or videotape it and bring that in.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> You're going to have to either leave the car there for an overnight in order to duplicate the conditions to generate the problem or videotape it and bring that in.


Yes going to have to leave it overnight to duplicate. Nothing is going to test bad if it's working at the time you bring it in warm and wait for a cold start concern.


----------

